

Good Machine Learning Blogs - helwr
http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/3163/good-machine-learning-blogs

======
calufa
[http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-
res...](http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-resources-
for-learning-about-machine-learning)

